# Авиация > Однополчане >  Кипелово. 76 оплап, 392 одрап.

## edge

Форум Кипелово/Федотово - http://fedotovoruhelpc.ruhelp.com/

----------


## edge

С коллективом ветеранов 392 ОДРАП, 76 ОПЛАП и 35 ПЛАД создаем сайт авиабазы Кипелово www.vologda18.ru, где размещаются воспоминания ветеранов, фотографии личного состава и матчасти.

Крайние материалы:
- Фотографии всех самолетов Ту-95РЦ из состава 392 ОДРАП;
- Статья о полете с ас Сан Антонио (Куба) на воздушную разведку АВМ Саратога;
- Фотографии всех именных самолетов Ту-142 73 ОПЛАЭ.

Прошу откликнуться всех причастных к Кипелово для развития сайта.

----------

